# What is WC and WCX?



## IowaGold

WC is the Working Certificate and WCX is Working Certificate Excellent. Both of these tests are put on by the GRCA and are "club titles" meaning that they are not recognized by the AKC. You are correct, they are hunting tests.

The WC consists of a land double (two birds are thrown, one after the other and the dog must remember where both fell and retrieve them-this test is on land) and two water singles (one bird is thrown, the dog retreives it, another bird is then thrown and the dog retrieves that one-this test is in or through water). Dogs can wear collars/leashes in this event.

The WCX consists of a land triple (three birds thrown, one after the other and the dog must remember and retreive all three-this test is on land), a water double (two birds throw one after the other, the dogs remembers and retrieves them both-this test is on or through water), and an honor (the dog must sit still by his handler while the next dog's birds are thrown and the next dog is sent to retrieve, then the dog must heel with his handler to a designated area before the leash can be put back on). Dogs do this test "naked" (no collars or leashes allowed).

Here's the rules (don't worry they aren't a long read): http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/wcwcx/GRCA_WCWCX_Rules.pdf


----------



## Swampcollie

ataylor said:


> What is WC and WCX? I have never seen a trial before. Is is some type of hunting test?


You just missed the WC WCX event in the Twin Cities. The GRCA Central Regional Specialty was last weekend. 

There is a WC WCX test in September put on by the Flatcoat club. It will be held at Old Oak Kennels near Owatona, MN.


----------



## ataylor

IowaGold said:


> WC is the Working Certificate and WCX is Working Certificate Excellent. Both of these tests are put on by the GRCA and are "club titles" meaning that they are not recognized by the AKC. You are correct, they are hunting tests.
> 
> The WC consists of a land double (two birds are thrown, one after the other and the dog must remember where both fell and retrieve them-this test is on land) and two water singles (one bird is thrown, the dog retreives it, another bird is then thrown and the dog retrieves that one-this test is in or through water). Dogs can wear collars/leashes in this event.
> 
> The WCX consists of a land triple (three birds thrown, one after the other and the dog must remember and retreive all three-this test is on land), a water double (two birds throw one after the other, the dogs remembers and retrieves them both-this test is on or through water), and an honor (the dog must sit still by his handler while the next dog's birds are thrown and the next dog is sent to retrieve, then the dog must heel with his handler to a designated area before the leash can be put back on). Dogs do this test "naked" (no collars or leashes allowed).
> 
> Here's the rules (don't worry they aren't a long read): http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/wcwcx/GRCA_WCWCX_Rules.pdf


 
Ok thanks. This helps a lot.


----------



## ataylor

Swampcollie said:


> You just missed the WC WCX event in the Twin Cities. The GRCA Central Regional Specialty was last weekend.
> 
> There is a WC WCX test in September put on by the Flatcoat club. It will be held at Old Oak Kennels near Owatona, MN.


 
Thanks. I knew that there was a event going on, but I was competing in rally and obedience at the Central Regional.


----------

